# Intake Resonator Removed



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*raises hand*

Induction noise is a bit louder and performance off the line in the summer is vastly improved. 

I don't hear much turbo noise except when it's pushed hard around 2000 RPM with the windows up and radio off. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i have it off, i do hear a big difference, as for performance i am can not say yet, its too cold out and hilly to get an accurate read on it, but it seems to have had a positive affect on response


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

For me there was only a slight increase in sound, & initial throttle input response was slightly quicker/better. However that perceived throttle difference makes one think you are making more power when you really are not. 

Since the manual & auto have different torque peak RPM(1850 auto/2500 manual), that may be why some notice a difference & others don't. I put mine back to stock, not enough difference.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

I did mine, i notice the difference but in the end im just going to go with a full intake system, the res delete with drop in is really just temporary for me...


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Ive removed my intake resonator and tested on both OEM Filter and K&N Panel Filter, Ive noticed only a mild Turbo Spool and BOV with the OEM where as the K&N it was a little more noisy, However its quite hard for me to actually tell because of my muffler its quite loud and cant really hear the motor. But overall i would say it has a big performance boost.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I keep wondering whether it will have any effect on my diesel. I've done the K&N drop-in, which seemed to have some effect, any Euro/Asian/Oz/African oilers tried it?


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> I keep wondering whether it will have any effect on my diesel. I've done the K&N drop-in, which seemed to have some effect, any Euro/Asian/Oz/African oilers tried it?


I'm sure it will have the same effect on your diesel, but im not 100% positive so i couldn't tell you, I don't have a diesel. :/


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd like to know the story of how you got a 6MT in a 2012 LTZ... And in Autumn, you basically describe my dream car.


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'd like to know the story of how you got a 6MT in a 2012 LTZ... And in Autumn, you basically describe my dream car.


No idea, Maybe there only a limited stock. The question i usually get a lot is how did you manage to get a cruze with a moon roof.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Everything I have read there has never been an LTZ with a manual transmission. For the high end cruze models only the 2LT can be bought with the manual trans, which still gets you the leather, sport tuned suspension & rear disc brakes.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

~Mike//~ said:


> No idea, Maybe there only a limited stock. The question i usually get a lot is how did you manage to get a cruze with a moon roof.


That's the easy part! Finding an LTZ without a Sunroof is much more difficult.

Does your window sticker say it has a 6M?


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> That's the easy part! Finding an LTZ without a Sunroof is much more difficult.
> 
> Does your window sticker say it has a 6M?


Yes it does. Ive even did some research on the LTZ models and just about all of the LTZ's only comes standard with a 6A. Not sure whats up with that, and no idea how mine could be an LTZ with a 6M the back of my trunk has LTZ on it also. However If im right Cruze's come standard with 6M a 6A is an option and cost more.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd be interested in running the RPO codes to see if it's really a 2LT wearing a LTZ badge. If it really was a LTZ with a manual, that's a factory freak, at least from what I know. 

I deleted the resonator. It made a little difference in noise, in now the turbo and BPV are slightly audible in the cabin starting at about 1500 RPM under load. Throttle response also got a little better. Then again I've had the resonator deleted and tune flashed for just under 50k miles now, so I've forgotten what stock feels like.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I'd be interested in running the RPO codes to see if it's really a 2LT wearing a LTZ badge. If it really was a LTZ with a manual, that's a factory freak, at least from what I know.
> 
> I deleted the resonator. It made a little difference in noise, in now the turbo and BPV are slightly audible in the cabin starting at about 1500 RPM under load. Throttle response also got a little better. Then again I've had the resonator deleted and tune flashed for just under 50k miles now, so I've forgotten what stock feels like.


They screwed up a few of the V6 Camaros like that with the SS badge.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

~Mike//~ said:


> Yes it does. Ive even did some research on the LTZ models and just about all of the LTZ's only comes standard with a 6A. Not sure whats up with that, and no idea how mine could be an LTZ with a 6M the back of my trunk has LTZ on it also. However If im right Cruze's come standard with 6M a 6A is an option and cost more.


What is the 5th digit in your VIN (after 1G1P)? H is LTZ Auto and I believe L is 2LT manual.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

I was able to find a 1LT with sunroof and 6M in Crystal Red Tintcoat and Pioneer Stereo in November of 2012. It was a 2012 model, not a 2013. Might not be rare, but surprised it was still on the lot. Must have been the 6M that kept it there.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Not hard to change a rear badge & rims to "make" an LTZ. When I removed the cruze name badge from the rear of my car I thought about adding the Z to the end of the LT badge on the back so it would say LTZ. 

From everything I have read & seen all 2012 LS, 1LT, ECO & 2LT do come standard with the 6speed manual with an optional 6speed auto, however the LTZ the automatic is standard.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You can check some of the RPO codes on the glove box sticker to see if it did come as an LTZ. The 18in rims should have a PZV code, the LTZ should have the Z64 code. All LT cars have a Z54 code.


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright so, I did some research on this and apparently my Cruze is not an LTZ it was a factory mixup, Its actually a 2LT model. This is very strange to me. Ive never had this happen before. Regardless of the trim i still love my cruze.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GM has a proud history of making oddball cars. Back in the 1990's one could get a supercharged Pontiac Bonneville SLE with only the engine and no other options. SE with the SLE package, it was called. 

I'd still proudly rock the LTZ badge, knowing it's my own little piece of GM oddballery.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Same thing back in the 60's, could buy the largest most powerful engine, but not the suspension, drivetrain, and brakes to go along with it. That was only available to cop cars.

Yeah, I removed that resonator/air cleaner thingy, but just to clean it, but put it all back. That was a waste of time, just a tad bit of surface dust on top of that fiberglass insulation type, the rest of it was clean.

Now I am learning from this board, I really wasted a lot of time and money in my hot rodding days, when it was legal. Pulling the block, overboring and stroking the crank, polishing all those ports and combustion chambers, adding headers and dual quads, 3/4 cam, beefing up the suspenion, drivetrain, and brakes, etc.

When really the only thing I had to do, was to replace or eliminate the air cleaner. Live and learn!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 11248


Did own a 1961 Plymouth Fury that has tuned intake manifolds like this one, once hitting around 3,000 RPM thing took off like a scared rabbit. Also had tuned exhausts. What I really recall about this car, had he worse spark plugs to change ever.

Now with that stock resonator, does that also tune the intake? I really don't know for sure, could get out my slide rule and do some calculations. 

Back then they were lying like crazy with HP ratings, just like today when you buy a $29.00 shop vacuum cleaner from Walmart that claims to have 6.5 HP with a 20 AWG line cord. But even back then with over rated HP, it was a wild dream to get 1 HP per cube of engine displacement. Cruze with an 86 CID engine is getting an honest 1.6 per cube, not easy to improve upon this factor.

Also noticed the air filter area on the Cruze is about twice that on my 88 Supra, another great improvement. Also recall the 0-60 times with that Fury was around 7.5 seconds, Cruze isn't half bad at 8.8. Fuel Economy? Cruze is at least 3-4 times better.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Heh, LTZ badge on a 2LT. Could be worse, at least you didn't get an LTZ with an LS engine or something.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> I keep wondering whether it will have any effect on my diesel. I've done the K&N drop-in, which seemed to have some effect, any Euro/Asian/Oz/African oilers tried it?


A diesel will respond to intake & exhaust restriction mods far more than stock gasoline units.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Removed mine for a second time now and no difference in sound for me. I have excellent hearing as well. One thing I wonder is, I believe the 2LT and LTZ have more sound-proofing than the Eco does. This may explain why some hear it. I am able to hear my boost occasionally, mostly when crushing at about 55mph and laying into it in 5th or 6th gear so the revs don't drown it out. Strangely I hear it BEHIND me.... About the RR area of the car it seems. This is the only turbo related noise I can hear and removing the resonator did not make a diff with this. 
Also I did this a second time now because I thought it was a fluke the first time. When it is removed my gas mileage is about 2mpg worse. I have not owned the car in anything but cold weather yet so maybe that will help. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

~Mike//~, 
Glad to hear you're still in love with your Cruze! Many happy miles!
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Made no difference on my 1st cruze or my new one. It just lets the air box flop around. But I have noticed that throttle response on my 13 from mile 1 is a **** of a lot better than my 11 ever was so GM did something to improve it. Now if GM would just let us brake torque the darn thing I would be even more happy so I could perform better when I get pole position at stoplights!


----------

